# Some Notes on Growing Plants Emersed



## Abrium (Jan 7, 2011)

I read sewingalot's emmersed setup thread also but some of it was fuzzy... You think you could throw a quick how-to with some pics? I am interested in this idea.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm really interested in this too - a riparium/emmersed forum catagory would be a great thing for the moderators to start (hint hint) because it's so time consuming to pick them out from the vivarium section...


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

It's actually really easy to do. You just set it up like a regular tank, but with the water level at around the surface of the substrate. No filters/heaters necessary, and regular soil will do. The tricky part is getting a cover. If you already have one with the appropriate lighting and stuff, that should be fine. However, I custom build my covers as I don't feel like getting a light fixture for such a project. In my case, I use a CFL bulb for lighting. The humidity of the tank will depend on how many openings for air exchange the cover has and how often you spray the tank.


----------

